# substrate



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

when choosing a substrate, if its labeled for reef does this mean its no good for a fresh water tank?
I'm looking at this particular substrate
http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... idian.html


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Most reef substrates are labeled as such because they claim to maintain the high pH and hardness that reef tanks require. Luckily, cichlids require similar water conditions, minus the (sea) salt.

That substrate would be fine for your tank, but you may still have to buffer the water to achieve the levels you want. If trying to fill a large tank, pool filter sand may be a better option.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## RNZCARE (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm buying substrate for the first time for my cichlid tank and will be planting it with plants such as java fern, auntie, amazon sword and other plants recommended for cichlids. What substrate would you recommend I buy? Eco Complete seems to be a good brand but then there are different substrates sold by Eco Complete, even a cichlid substrate which keeps the pH high. Any other advice for a first time planter? I've had cichlids for years, mine are Malawi's. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## RNZCARE (Feb 27, 2015)

I meant anubia not auntie (auto correct).


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I use pool filter sand in all my tanks (cichlids, planted, turtle), and I wouldn't recommend anything else. It's affordable, attractive, inert, easy to maintain, and functional for your fish.


----------

